# Teddi



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

Just taking a moment to view the room from above !!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

definitely maturing well, how old is he now and will you be showing him if not already?


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. Wow !!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> definitely maturing well, how old is he now and will you be showing him if not already?


Thank you

Teddi is a girl and she has been shown already (Champion GB*Nandinakatts Mistletoe). She is 13 months old and due to have her first litter in about 4 1/2 weeks i am very excited


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

good luck cant wait 4 piccies


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Maistaff said:


> Teddi is a girl and she has been shown already (Champion GB*Nandinakatts Mistletoe).


I wonder why I am not surprised about her prize :001_wub: What a lady!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

beautiful, and having babies.... cant wait.
michelle x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Maistaff said:


> Thank you
> 
> Teddi is a girl and she has been shown already (Champion GB*Nandinakatts Mistletoe). She is 13 months old and due to have her first litter in about 4 1/2 weeks i am very excited


_that is very exciting to know, look forward to kitten pictures soonish then.,_


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> _that is very exciting to know, look forward to kitten pictures soonish then.,_


we have 3 weeks and counting


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what colours are your expecting?


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> what colours are your expecting?


I Had to look on the webiste for this information  as i am not 100% up on all the colour variations as there are so many !!!

We are expecting :

Females - Black Tortie, Black Tortie Tabby, Blue Tortie, Blue Tortie Tabby

Males - Black, Black Tabby, Blue, Blue Tabby.

All with or without white


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

This is the dad to the kittens


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

he is gorgeous is he one of yours??


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

wooow, interesting very interesting father ... of course that includes gorgeous


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

very beautiful


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> he is gorgeous is he one of yours??


He belongs to my mums very good frined Clara

nandinakatts.co.uk


----------



## HenryRay (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh wow he's a handsome guy 

Loving the fluff!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

yummy baby! where are the pics of the rest?! :laugh:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

they have been on here tb you must have missed them horatio was on here last week lovely red


----------

